
First study to find link between testosterone and stock market instability - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-10-raging-bull-link-testosterone-stock.html
======
Multicomp
Okay...so I'm going to go waaaay out on a limb in hopes not of starting a
flame war, but of starting a deep discussion...hopefully?

This article says in effect "young men can make poor investment brokers due to
their testosterone levels affecting their decisions, we should fix that" and
nobody bats an eye (5 points after 21 hours of being posted to HN)

If I said something similar like "young women can make poor tech executives
due to their estrogen levels affecting their decisions, we should fix that" I
would be banned in a New York minute* for being a sexist and so on.

*not that I believe that, just pointing out the perceived double-standard here

Edit: change the position of investment brokers/tech executives to X and Y as
you see fit, I'm not trying to compare the two positions, only the general
principle.

